# Had one of our boys banded wondering if this is a complication



## As61618 (May 27, 2020)

We bought 3 ND Twos testicles fell off no issue our third one my wife sent me this picture at work today the sack is hanging by a cord but can’t tell if it’s normal and will continue to fall off on his own or if it needs intervention. Our vet is unavailable so need direction as what to do I’m going to try and attach a photo


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Looks like nobody got back to you!
I am going to ask some people for help.
@Damfino @toth boer goats @ksalvagno @SalteyLove


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It looks pretty alive there.

Maybe have a vet look at it.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

I agree about the vet, I may be wrong but it looks like that could be part of the spermatic cord that didn't detach from the rest of the scrotum.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

A vet visit would be a good idea in my book but make sure that area is kept very clean and flies are kept away it looks to me like it's still open and he could develop an infection if it's not closely watched. I'd use Caltron IV on it. It's like blue cote but also repels flys.


----------



## As61618 (May 27, 2020)

Thanks for the replies: update on him after talking with a few verses goat keepers they advised it can be because the band wasn’t tight enough. They advised tying it off some something strong like dental floss to cut the circulation off. I was told to tie three knots two as close to the body as possible and the third just slightly down. Spray with blue kote or similar than snip it off spray it again And then give an injection of antibiotic specifically La-200 once a day for 5 days so I did all that he didn’t seem to have much discomfort with the procedure at all so I kept a close eye on him the rest of the day and most of the night. He had no bleeding after and with in 20 mins was back to his normal behavior. This morning he was up and at them first thing eating normally and begging for their daily grain along with his brothers. So hopefully any crisis has been averted


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is a good idea.


----------



## Canadian Goat Mom (Jun 28, 2020)

That's awesome. I'm waiting for my Wethered/Banded Pigmy to drop his off. Great advice because I know what to do if he has a complication.


----------



## As61618 (May 27, 2020)

So final update after 11 days the cord dropped off a day or two after no redness swelling or anything of the sorts and everything is healing nicely. He’s been eating right along and no adverse behavior


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good to hear.


----------

